# Father's Day Berlin OPEN



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

The Kent State University Bass Fishing Club along with Nipididdee will be hosting an Open Tournament at Berlin Reservoir on June 21st!!!

1st Place prize of $2,000!!! LOW entry fee!!!

General information about the tournament can be found at http://dobass.com/KSU/FATHERSDAY.html

Registration forms, contact information, and all other information can be found on the newly formed website of www.fishksu.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nipididdee is looking forward to fishing and watching everyone else bust their rear 

These dudes came up with the idea... *$85 entry* $2k to first...shoot I'll be happy with second for $1,000!!!! Third is even fine at $500!!! Top 6 paid- I'll roll with that even! 100% bigbass too!

Couldn't be more pleased to be invovled with these super guys~ www.fishksu.com

Like to see some OSU representation come up and get their pants beat off...  Total weight KSU vs. OSU ??? 

We'll give you an extra pound right up front...

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Nipididdee is looking forward to fishing and watching everyone else bust their rear
> 
> These dudes came up with the idea... *$85 entry* $2k to first...shoot I'll be happy with second for $1,000!!!! Third is even fine at $500!!! Top 6 paid- I'll roll with that even! 100% bigbass too!
> 
> ...


Don't make me enroll in a class at Ohio State this spring!
I'll do it if I don't get that asst. coach gig!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Change that OSU avitar and you might make it Cullin!!! 

Stop up to the Rodmakers Shop, dobass.com 09' tournament review "live" Feb 21st at 1:00pm and meet all the KSU guys...they might hire you!!!

There will be some KSU "co" anglers who will need paired for this event. Contact KSU Fisherman or myself and get on the volunteer list.
www.fishksu.com

You can split the entry fee and they all promise to bring a sandwhich for their boater. 

nip


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

is this guaranteed payouts?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Any dobass.com event is guaranteed with the reported payout- this one included.

*You can also ADD $1,000 for a Ranger Cup participant win or DOUBLE your total win in a Stratos 2X boat for this event*

This is a benefit event for the FLW KSU Fishing Club.

Checkout the full details, payout schedule and rules online at www.fishksu.com


nip


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations to Mike Polosky for being the first entry into the Father's Day Open!!!

Not only will it be a great day of fishing, but I am hoping to have a cookout during and after the weigh in. Hot dogs, burgers, and beverages will be provided after a hard days work.

I am looking forward to meeting everyone and hope to see more people signing up soon. Thank you for all of your support in helping to get our club running strong in its first year.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> Like to see some OSU representation come up and get their pants beat off...  Total weight KSU vs. OSU ???
> 
> We'll give you an extra pound right up front...


Haha. I can't speak for the other guys, but I know that I will not be able to make the Father's Day tournament. I always have a family deal to go to, so no fishing for me that day...at least not tourney style.

What about a date in late May/Early June?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Chicken!!! Bring Dad along! What kinda bass angler are they raising down south at OSU anyhow!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

You are lucky that the Army is sending me away for AT during that period or I'd show those KSU kids what REAL bass look like


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm on the OSU team and I can make that date, but won't be able to practice much since I have tournaments every saturday the few weeks leading up to that date. I think I will just get a day off work during the week and practice for this one and show you local boys up


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ata boys!!!

I already hear the "practice" excuse...  sounds like you plan to get sacked to me  

The deployment might be an accceptable reason 

www.fishksu.com


----------

